# How hard does Excavator clay or Lucky Reptile Desert bedding set when waters added?



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

?????


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

The excavator clay set like concrete took by ages to get it out of a viv after I had used it. 

jay


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

What reptile did you use it with?, and how do you rate it apart from being hard to get out the vivarium? thanks for your reply


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

MichaelT said:


> What reptile did you use it with?, and how do you rate it apart from being hard to get out the vivarium? thanks for your reply


i've used it with dessert scrops and leos...brilliant stuff as said, it dries solid but its brilliant, just try and get an idea in your head before you open it, then make it up as you go along.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

....


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

i've used it for a few geckos such as stenos and others. it was ok in some instances, and good for species that are naturally found on hard compacted sand such as leos. Though remember to make caves and tunnels before you let it dry. 

personally, I'd be unlikely to use it again. it was to heavy, to hard and extremely difficult to clean. it just wasnt suitbale for most of the species i keep. The only use i can see it being good for are leos, where you can make a landscape, and hadd a dusting of loose sand. it would be a perfect recreation of their natural habitat

Jay


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks  im think i might go for the excavator unless anyone can tell their expeirences with Lucky reptile Desert bedding


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

aha very useful i was asking about this stuff the other day, i didnt realise it set solid i thought is was loose but kepts its shape, so its not a good idea for my rosys as they like to bury themselves in the substrate they cant do that if its set like concrete..........also how would you clean it???


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Im thinking with my cage to go with excavator clay in the cold side with lucky reptile desert bedding as a floor substrate then at the hot end have the lucky reptile but not compacted with a big round slab which i have as a basking rock which will be easy to clean and then once i know the poo spots im going to put plumb slate bits with sand in the middle so they will poo on the slate or on the sand which i can then removed and replace each week but spot clean easily each time with a pooper scooper , Im gonna give it ago :lol2:


----------

